# Check Out This Crib!



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey everyone! We are so excited that we picked up our new 28RSDS yesterday and camped in it in front of the house last night! We have three kids and our little one is only eight months old. While we were trying to decide where he was going to sleep last night, we discovered that we could turn the storage area under one of the bunk beds into a crib! Instead of a "pack-n-play" we call it our "camp-n-play" and it worked out perfect! The mattress of the pack-n-play actually fits just right. I did have to slightly modify the area to make it more safe. I covered the raw wood side and all the exposed wood edges (for the storage cover) with thin batting and then a cover of the rubber shelf liner using a staple gun. I thought of using carpeting but it would have been too think to replace the storage cover. You could also use fabric over the batting but I chose the shelf liner since we had plenty of it on hand. I am pretty proud of my first mod - albeit a small one. I tried to post pictures in the gallery since I was not sure how to insert them directly into this message. However, I keep getting an error message that my file is too big. Does any know how to fix this?

We have been motivated by all the great mods on this sight and I am sure this is just the first of many - let the modding begin!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds neat! To make a picture size smaller, use the photo software and make the photo physically smaller. You can usually find this under photo properties or under one of the menu options. Then, when saving as a .jpg, you often have the option to add compression. 30% is usually plenty and won't hamper the detail.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That is a great sounding idea. I have a 1 y/old and put up a normal pressure gate. I will have to look at you idea.

To upload you picture, open it in a photo software and reduce teh file size, either shrink the physical dimensions or reduce the pixel count, or both. They have a specific file size but I do not remember it.

Fix the pictures cause I want to see the mod.

Jared


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the tips! I just uploaded three pics into the gallery. The first shows the crib from above, the second shows the raw wood side that I had to recover, and the third shows our precious son modeling the mod!

Randy - any spots still available for the Rocky Mountain Rally?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Crib mod...gotta love it!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great idea









John


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

You can tell I have teenagers... I opened this looking for how you had "pimped your crib"

Enjoy these days... they don't last long!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

CampKerzic,

Yes, while the Outbacker loop is full for the Rocky Mountain Rally, Mueller still has around 40 sites remaining. They will disappear soon. Hope you can join us.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice mod CampKeric
I like to see a pic very interesting
Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I had to hunt for the also. But here is the oldest of the three, to see the others click "next newest image"

crib


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You guys are ingenious. You figure out where to put your toddlers with bunk bed mods...........you figure out where to put your infants with crib mods.........you discover ways to keep your young'uns happy with glow sticks and such.

Next thing ya know, you'll be figuring out how to _*have*_ a baby in your Outback!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

aaaaaaawwwwwwwww


----------



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi,
We just purchased the 28 BHS last fall and are excited to begin using it. This forum has been extremely helpful in our purchase. I logged on this morning to see how we can safely put our 8 month old in the bottom bunk and almost 3 year old in the top bunk SAFELY, without fear of falling out. We were totally stumped. We first thought of the pressure gate but there is no place to use it. Then we thought of a long pressure shower rod going from the entire length of the bunk. Well, they don't make them 76". So here I am, looking for suggestions on this modification. I will check the unit tonight, but I don't think your suggestion, even though a great one, will work with my unit. Anyone have any ideas???

Shevin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Look in the gallery, there are a few good mods and ideas for you.

Welcome. action


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I used a simple rail for my 13 year old who is prone to kicking, rolling, thrashing at night.

I used four metal shelf brackets (the long ends are about 12 to 14 inches long and go under the mattress) and a piece of 1x4 recycled composite (wood/plastic) that I got from the Home Despot. Drilled a couple of holes, used some #12 machine screws and acorn nuts and presto - railing. The railing IS NOT attached to the bunk, the mattress is enough to prevent it from coming out. Simple to remove - just lift the mattress. With my son in the bunk, his weight on the matress eliminates any chance of it coming out. We tested by challenging him to roll out - he tried hard but didn't even come close.

HERE is a picture of the railing.

For appearance sake, I used some screw head covers on the outside of the rail to match the 'button' appearance of the bunk.

BBB


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Crib mod...gotta love it!
> [snapback]30721[/snapback]​


Really smooth idea...like a gravy sandwich


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

How do you guys like the BHS--big house scooter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmmmm, what would FRLS be? Family's Remote Living Space?


----------

